

Lessons Learned Building Reddit - Steve Huffman at FOWA Miami - zaveri
http://www.remotesynthesis.com/post.cfm/lessons-learned-building-reddit-steve-huffman-at-fowa-miami

======
japherwocky
Heh, so #3 is basically using a NoSQL approach with traditional SQL tech?

~~~
joshstaiger
Friendfeed did something similar:

<http://bret.appspot.com/entry/how-friendfeed-uses-mysql>

